

AMZN is down 9% - azov
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAMZN&ei=-p1aU4C1GKaUiAKELQ

======
mercury888
Why?

~~~
acchow
S&P 500 and Dow each down almost 1% today. A down day, but high tech got hit
hard:

Facebook down 5%

Twitter down 7%

Tableau down 6.5%

Yelp down 7.5%

Reported earnings haven't been great, and the stocks are tumbling down in
reaction to the reports (or in preparation for upcoming reports).

~~~
hatred
Fb would be a notable exception to this theory though.

------
peterbraden
Or as I prefer to think of it: SALE! 10% off AMZN, for 1 day only!

~~~
dataminer
Still too expensive, FB, AAPL, are much better alternatives.

